# Format HD-Reload Windows; HOW?



## Richard Solomon (Jan 30, 2000)

I had to Format my HD and re-load Windows. I used the brute force method of loading DOS, some CD drivers and then Windows. There must be an easier way, is there ?


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

Format, boot to DOS, pop in the Windows CD (or diskettes), change the drive to your CD (or floppy drive if using diskettes), and type setup. Very simple.

Why would you have to load DOS? Isn't it already on there (in the BIOS)? You BIOS should already have detected your CD drive so that you could have ran the CD.

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!


----------



## Richard Solomon (Jan 30, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by NormanSmiley:
> *Format, boot to DOS, pop in the Windows CD (or diskettes), change the drive to your CD (or floppy drive if using diskettes), and type setup. Very simple.
> ...


I tried to go to the CD drive (drive F), but it said the drive did not exist ?? I should add that I have a second drive as a slave (D & E drives).


----------



## Whirlwind (Dec 14, 1999)

See if this could help Clean-installing Windows_How to Start Again From Scratch.
It has all the information you need, I'm sure you will be OK once you get there









------------------


----------



## Spinach (Jan 4, 2000)

ok, I am missing something here, have you got windows reinstalled or can't you install it from the CD cause the drive letter is "invalid"?

If it is the CD problem then read the I hope this helps a bit: What version of windows are you wanting to install? The 98 startup disk has CD ROM support! I found this handy cause like you I had that problem with the CDROM not being picked up in Dos even though I have it's device drivers loading up in config.sys and autoexec.bat although strangely enough it does pick up if i go through step by step confirmation into Dos.

If you don't have a startup disk for 98 try get hold of one from someone, it does pay to make a startup disk







!

Good Luck!


----------



## jmhud (Mar 13, 2006)

-1-
Try
EZRELOAD, it's an automated 
Windows boot disk for all operating systems. It will partition and format your hard 
drive and quickly install Windows with 2 clicks of your mouse, bacically it's "goof 
proof". You can download EZRELOAD right off the website, it's not free, $3.99, but 
well worth it if you are not familiar with the procedures. 
-2-
Instructions:

Format your Hard Drive and Install Windows:

NOTE:
Please read and understand these instruction before you begin.

You will need your Windows CD and key, a boot disk, if you need a boot disk, download 
the one you need to your desktop and put a blank formatted floppy in your A drive 
then double click the file you downloaded and this will make the boot disk. 
98seOEM-bootdisk or ME-OEM-bootdisk 
or BootDisk.com download the OEM 
one. You can also make one by going to the 'Add / Remove Programs' in your Control 
Panel and click on the Startup Disk.
You also may need your driver disks or floppys for your motherboard, sound card, 
video card, modem, etc.
Back up all the information from your hard drive that you want to keep, on floppys, 
zip disk, cds, etc; because you are about to wipe your hard drive clean.
With your computer off, put the boot disk in and turn on your computer.

First chose will be about cd-rom support, choose no cd-rom support and hit enter.
You will end up at the A prompt A:\>.
At the A:\> type: format C:, then hit enter. (For a quick format type: format 
C: /Q).
You will be asked to confirm this, type y and hit enter.
You are now formatting your hard drive.
When it is done with formatting, you may be asked about a volume label, just hit 
enter for none. 
Reboot by hitting Ctrl,Alt,Delete.
After it reboots,you will be asked about cd-rom support, choose start with cd-rom 
support and hit enter.
You will end up at the A prompt A:\> again.
Put your Windows cd in.
At the A:\> type E:and hit enter.
Note: E may be the cd-rom letter and is visable right above the A prompt somewhere 
and may look like this DriveE:=DriverMscd001 unit0. If E doesn't work try 
D:, F:,etc; take note of which letter it is.
At the E:\> type setup and hit enter.
After scan disk runs you will come up to view log or exit, use the <- or -> arrow 
keys to highlight exit and then hit enter.
The installation process has begun, follow the instuctions that come up on the screen.
If you are asked to create a Startup Disk, click cancel in the next window, 
you already have one.
After the installation has begun and the files are being copied onto your hard drive 
you can take out the floppy boot disk.
After the installation is completed, take out the Windows cd, right click on My Computer 
and choose Properties, Device Manager, see if there are any ?,!, etc by any of the 
devices. If so you will have to install the drivers for that device. Also check that 
your video card driver is installed. Not just the Microsoft one.
To set your colors and screen area, right click on a blank area of your desktop and 
choose Properties, go to Settings, make any changes there.
That's about it. Your installation may differ slightly but this is the bacis procedure.
Good Luck,
JM


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Information on a variety of ways to install (or re-install Win9x) can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/win9x_install.htm

Topics covered are:
Overview
FDISK and/or FORMAT
First Time Install
Simple Re-Install - (Over Existing Installation)
Clean Installation or Upgrade - (Keeping Windows & Program Files Directories)
New Installation - (Removing Original Files without a Format)

===

This is also one reason I recommend copying the CD to a directory on the hard drive and installing from that directory.

====

Another thing I did years ago was to keep a base install of Win98 on a CD using a program like Drive Image. If I needed to reinstall on even different hardware, it generally only took a few minutes. As with any OS, you just need to make sure you have the drivers not already included with the OS. But then you would need to have then anyway. That was the easiest method I found and worked but for a very few exceptions.


----------

